# Found a good wheel cleaner



## Lukikus2 (Oct 1, 2017)

$1 a bottle at Dollar General.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Oct 1, 2017)

Before.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Oct 1, 2017)

After. Nice. Hardly any scrubbing. Two thumbs up!


----------



## model88_308 (Oct 1, 2017)

Looks great! I have been using Murphy's oil soap for a while now and it also works great. I'll ask the better half to pick some up for me on one of her many stops at DG.

I just noticed the Turtle wax also in the picture. I use their plain old liquid wax to wash my vehicles. About 2-3 tablespoons to a gallon or so of hot water keeps both the wheels and body looking good. My 2004 FX4.

Thanks!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Oct 1, 2017)

Never thought about Murphy's. My wife said "Duh". My clearcoat is gone and the T wax helps alot. Truck hasn't been washed but rims look good.  My 03'.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 1, 2017)

About 3-4 years ago, someone told me about this product at Family Dollar.  This "AWESOME" PRODUCT IS GREAT AND IS VERY INEXPENSIVE BUT IT WORKS FANTASTIC ON A LOT OF DIFFERENT USES TOO.   I keep a couple of bottles on the shelf and use them as needed.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Oct 1, 2017)

The bottle to the right is "The Works" toilet cleaner. Does a super good job on showers and tubs. Not so much on wheels as it was tried previously with alot of scrubbing.


----------



## oops1 (Oct 1, 2017)

I clean mildew off my boat with that stuff. It's pretty strong. Be careful what you put it on. It will eat the threads off boat seats.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Oct 1, 2017)

Even though it comes in a spray bottle the directions do say to dilute for for certain applications. I've still yet to go there. Good advice.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Oct 1, 2017)

Lots of people use Murphy's Oil Soap to wash their car. I'll have to try the Awesome Cleaner as a wheel wash. Does it clean the tires as well?

What's a good product to give tires a bit of shine but less than Armor-all?


----------



## Lukikus2 (Oct 2, 2017)

Artfuldodger said:


> Lots of people use Murphy's Oil Soap to wash their car. I'll have to try the Awesome Cleaner as a wheel wash. Does it clean the tires as well?
> 
> What's a good product to give tires a bit of shine but less than Armor-all?



Yes. The brake dust just rolls right off.


----------



## jigman29 (Oct 2, 2017)

That awesome cleans just about everything. If you have cloth seats in the truck that are black and nasty that stuff will clean it right up. I also use it in a pinch for the black streaks on gutters. Be careful and don't let it dry and itll make them look like new again.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 23, 2018)

Gonna hafta try this, my truck rims are difficult to clean.


----------

